# Padma Lakshmi - Neuvorstellung-nude x26



## micha03r (28 Sep. 2007)

Sie war Fotomodell u. ist jetzt Filmschauspielerin (ind.Abstammung).Die bekanntesten Fime:Caribbeans, Sandokan: The Darkness and the Light, Glitter and Boom und auch in Startrek Enterpise spielte sie mit. Geb.1970 in Indien(Hindu), am 17.04.2004 heiratete sie den Autor Salman Rushdie. Soviel ich weiß,sollen sie aber wieder geschieden sein.


Einige Bilder wurden evtl. schon gepostet,ich bitte dann um Nachsehen.

Ihr Exmann


 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 

 



 

 



All credits goes to original posters.


----------



## nikotti (3 Okt. 2007)

great pics thanx......


----------



## maniche13 (6 Okt. 2007)

scharfe Braut.Danke!


----------



## MrEcc3ntric (23 Sep. 2011)

Great collection, thanks


----------



## multicoder (18 Juli 2015)

great pics! thank you!


----------



## gaz477 (19 Juli 2015)

great pics awesome!


----------

